# Votre série télévisée



## clampin (11 Janvier 2005)

Salut 

 Quelle est votre série Télévisée du moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi c'est plutot
 - Sex and the city
 - 24 heures
 - X Files
 - Friends
 et d'autres que je n'ai pas en tete


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

blanche neige et les sept clampins


----------



## Immelman (11 Janvier 2005)

CSI et Scrubs qui m'amuse toujours autant.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

ah oui, et ces temps-ci je regarde souvent
 F.B.I. : porté disparu


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

6 feet under, mais je l'ai jamais vu à la télé, seulement en dvd


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

J'hésite entre _Basile et Pécora_ ou _Martine et le Ratamiaou_...  :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Janvier 2005)

Je ne suis pas très "série" mais j'aime bien FBI - Portés disparus (qui n'est pas dans la liste !  ) :rateau:
 Sinon : 24h et les Experts (miami et vegas)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas très "série" mais j'aime bien FBI - Portés disparus (qui n'est pas dans la liste !  ) :rateau:
> Sinon : 24h et les Experts (miami et vegas)


 
 Effectivement, j'aime bcp FBI - Portés disparus
 Il passe tout les lundi soir pour nous, et on a droit a 2 épisodes.
 Mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir les trouver en DVD


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

Ma série préférée c'est _Derrick_. :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, j'aime bcp FBI - Portés disparus
> Il passe tout les lundi soir pour nous, et on a droit a 2 épisodes.
> Mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir les trouver en DVD


 Tous les lundi soir ? c'est nouveau ça je ne savais pas. Sur quelle chaîne ?
 en Suisse c'est tous les dimanche après-midi sur la TSR (télévision Suisse Romande).
 Pour le DVD, pareil...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tous les lundi soir ? c'est nouveau ça je ne savais pas. Sur quelle chaîne ?
> en Suisse c'est tous les dimanche après-midi sur la TSR (télévision Suisse Romande).
> Pour le DVD, pareil...


 
 Sur ATV (chaine télévisée des antilles francaise, c'est le lundi soir, 2 épisodes


----------



## Macounette (11 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Sur ATV (chaine télévisée des antilles francaise, c'est le lundi soir, 2 épisodes


 Ahhh zut un peu trop loin pour moi  merci quand même pour l'info !
 Bon, ben on va essayer de le trouver ce DVD... ça doit bien exister !


----------



## toph (11 Janvier 2005)

moi, c'est merci bernard!!


----------



## LiliTh (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi pas avoir téloche alors bon difficile d'y repondre !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Friends.


----------



## duracel (11 Janvier 2005)

les chevaliers du zodiaque,
dragon ball Z,
les bisounours.


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Bouf, je regarde tellement la télé que... bon...

J'ai découvert certaines séries chez un ami américain qui habite en France qui les "récupère" dès qu'elles sont diffusées aux Etats-Unis.
Mes derniers coups de c½ur chez lui:
- 2002: 6 Feet Under (sorry folks, tout se terminera avec la saison 5...)

- 2004: Queer As Folk, version us. Avec plein de Macs dedans.

- 2005: la mini-série Angels in America, j'ai carrément commandé le DVD aux US. Al Pacino, Meryl Streep et Emma Thompson sont géniaux. Plus digeste que la version opéra vue cet hiver au Chatelet.

toph: "merci Bernard", ça nous rajeunit pas tout ça... 
Ah si j'ai vu 2 épisodes de l'espionne là sur la 6, Alias. J'ai pas tout compris


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ma série préférée c'est _Derrick_. :love:


 

    moi aussi c'est _Dick :love: 







_   PS : euh  sinon j'avais déjà fait un sujet à l'époque .. hum hum la recherche, bon sang ! la re-cher-che !


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi en ce moment c'est Carnivale, Enterprise, NYPD Blues et The West Wing


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi c'est _Dick :love: _


_

No, just a mistake...    :love:_


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2005)

Dans les séries je ne vois de sérieux que "Mariés , deux enfants " (Married with children).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2005)

Les Soprano ; of course!!!!   :love:   Avant, Homer simpson était mon modèle, mon mentor... Maintenant, c'est Tony Soprano


----------



## ginette107 (11 Janvier 2005)

a voté autres: Alias :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi je vais me mettre a 24heures, car je vois pleins d'amis regarder cette série, mais je ne m'y suis toujours pas mis


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ma série préférée c'est _Derrick_. :love:


J'aime beaucoup.

Surtout quand soudain le pétrole jaillit
par les oreilles du grand c.. qui joue là dedans.

On voit alors comme une petite lueur d'intelligence animer la série...

Mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> moi, c'est merci bernard!!


Merci toph


----------



## bebert (11 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ma série préférée c'est _Derrick_. :love:



Moi, je préfère Merdick* ! 

* Merci les nuls ! :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Janvier 2005)

6 feet under, c'est cool.
J'aime aussi Nip & Tuck, les déboires de deux chirurgiens esthétiques. Humour noir garanti


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Janvier 2005)

Autre (à préciser)


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Janvier 2005)

Les Arpents Verts    
Bonanza     
Marié 3 enfants    :love: :love: 
Madame est servie   :rateau:


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Janvier 2005)

Quelqu'un connait la série Oz au fait ?


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Janvier 2005)

ALIAS    :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [/i]   PS : euh  sinon j'avais déjà fait un sujet à l'époque .. hum hum la recherche, bon sang ! la re-cher-che !


Tu parles de ça  ? 

ben fallait le trouver, quand-même !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de ça  ?
> 
> ben fallait le trouver, quand-même !


 
  oui mais toi t'es fort ! :love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'aime 

-24h (Palmer président)
-NCIS (c'est trop fort) :love:

Et plein d'autres mais elles sont plus du moment...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Janvier 2005)

Alias. Je ferais bien agent secret avec Sydney Bristow (la vraie, hein !)  :love:


----------



## boodou (12 Janvier 2005)

mais y a aucune bonne série dans la sélection proposée de ce sondage !   d'ailleurs 68 % des gens cochent "autre"  
sinon vous ça va ?


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connait la série Oz au fait ?



J'ai vu quelques épisodes, ça avait (encore diffusé ? nouvelle saison ?) l'air bien, mais quand j'ai vu le prix des saisons en DVD, j'ai abandonné l'idée de les acheter !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un connait la série Oz au fait ?


J'ai regardé tous les épisodes. C'est génial. Mais, apparemment, il n'y a pas de suite. Dommage.


----------



## illya Milapine (13 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part c'est :

- BAND OF BROTHER (bon ok c'est un poil différent d'une série Tv a proprement parler car carrément moins d'épisodes mais je m'en fous j'avais envie de le dire   )
-E.R. (Urgences)
-Malcolm in the middle
-Friends
-Marié 2 enfants 


Voila voilou   

à bon entendeur salut


----------



## cassandre57 (13 Janvier 2005)

La saison 3 de "24 heures chrono", sur Canal, il la rediffusent l'après-midi maintenant !


----------



## ederntal (13 Janvier 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> a voté autres: Alias :love:



OUI ALIAS, ALIAS, ALIAS, ALIAS!!!

(mais saison 1,2 et sans doute 4...)


----------



## Ash (13 Janvier 2005)

Xfiles 
Alias 
24 heures 
The shield
Les experts


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2005)

Une série c'est quoi ?

Télévisée ça veut dire quoi ?

Une série télévisée ça se trouve dans la nature ?

C'est écologique ? Biologique ?

   :hein:


----------



## pixelemon (13 Janvier 2005)

magnum
the prisonner
les bottes (nan je déconne)


----------



## Trente-Trois (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir, 
ma série télévisée préférée est : 24


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

1) Sex & the City : waouw, j'adore trop... trop classe ! dommage que ce soit fini :-( mais je le ai tous en DVD, donc je perds rien !
 2) Alias : alors ça, c'est de l'action, de la vraie ! Et puis Jennifer Garner, c'est quelque chose... Je les ai tous en DVD aussi, et c trop bien !
 3) Will & Grace : trop drôle, dommage que ce soit peu diffusé chez nous... mais comme je les ai (presque) tous en DVD...
 4) Popular : ça, je sais même pas si c'est déjà passé en France. En tout cas, c génial... c LA série télé de mon adolescence ! (et je l'ai aussi en DVD


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors s'il y a aussi les anciennes... je me permet d'en rajouter une couche, je dévie un peu...

*All-time favorites:*
Hors classement car ça ne se prennait pas au sérieux:
_Chapeau melon et bottes de cuir/Avengers_ et _Amicalement vôtre/Persuaders_

Hors classement car limite mais tellement bien: _Les envahisseurs_ (La plus ambivalente de cette époque, quasi maccarthyste "les méchants rouges sont parmi nous". Flippant. Recherchez l'équivalent aujourdhui, la gagnante est...)

1 - _Le prisonnier_ (le thème, Dave Mac Goohan, le logo). Et je n'ai toujours rien compris malgré l'intégrale DVD !
2 - _Thunderbirds _(l'Amérique so 60's, palmiers et piscine, les méchants et les cosmonautes)
3 - _Cosmos 1999_ (pour les décors, les Eagles et les scénarios improbables, les acteurs/trices)
4 - _Startrek_ (pour les habits ridicules et le couple Kirk/Spock)
5 - _Magnum_ (pour les moustaches de Jonathan, Thomas, Zeus et Appolon et aussi la Ferrari)
6- _X-Files _ (La vérité est ailleurs...)

Mais aussi:
- _The Twillight Zone/La 4e dimension_ (le générique, les histoires abracadabrantes)
- _Madame est servie_ (faites-nous une thèse sur les coupes de cheveux d'Angela... Bauer, non aucun rapport avec l'autre Bauer !)
- _L'homme de l'Atlantide_ (pour le palmipède et le méchant Schubert, c'est ça ?)
- _La petite maison dans la prairie_ (oh que c'était moralement correct  )
- _Battlestar Galactica_ (il sortait pas un StarWars toutes les semaines, alors...)
- _V_ (_ID4_ avant l'heure, pour le pire, et s'il y en a, pour le meilleur)

*Catégorie soap:*
Les classiques:
- _Dallas_ et _Dynasty_ (deux grands classiques, mais bon, ça a terriblement vieilli...)
- Le meilleur, une parodie:
_Soap_ diffusé il y a des années sur Canal+ (1988?), jamais revu depuis. C'est le soap le plus déjanté que j'ai jamais vu, très politiquement incorrect  .. Saison 1 & 2 parues aux US en DVD, la 3e saison le 25 janvier. Anglais et zone 1 seulement. Ca date de 1976-79 je crois.
Avec Billy Crystal dans un des personnages principaux. Regardez la pochette, vous reconnaitrez sans doute certains acteurs/actrices, particulièrement la maman d'Angela, dans _Madame est servie_. 
A voir par là... 





Merci pour ce post, ça me rappelle des souvenirs et d'ici le printemps, je commanderai les 3 DVD de Soap... un vrai régal en perspective


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Janvier 2005)

J'ai pas la télé... 

Mais j'ai commencé la collec' des seinfielfd...


----------



## ratofil (14 Janvier 2005)

De quoi, personne ne parle du Caméléon, c'est très décevant?
De toutes les façons, toutes les séries sont formatées de la meme façon:des héros à qui il n'arrive que du malheur pendant des années? Et on regarde?pendant des années?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

Manuelle


----------



## Gilbertus (14 Janvier 2005)

New York 911
Urgence (A force de les voir partir ça va lasser - Au fait docteur Carter [Noah Wyle] a jouer le rôle de Steve Jobs dans une mini série ("les pirates de la Silicon Valley") Quelqu'un la vue ?)
Alias (Trop génial quand on commence à ne plus savoir ce qui se passe dans le scénar)
24 heures (bien sur)

Cosmos 99 ça c'était du bonheur et Galactica aussi.

Le Caméléon bien au début et puis un peu répétitif à la fin.

En se moment il y a une série qui me branche (jusqu'à quand ???) elle s'appelle "Le justicier de la nuit"  je crois. L'histoire d'un flic en attente de procès pour corruption et qui travaille comme Taxi - Le relations entre les personnages sont intéressantes : sa femme divorcée et son fils, son pôte prêtre irlandais, son ex coéquipier (Plus ripoux que lui - mais qui se fait passer pour le bon) etc.

NCIS aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Bottom 
Redwarf  






et aussi tout ce qui est diffusé sur AB1


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

on reconnait le connaisseur...


----------



## G3ck0 (14 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas les Série que je regarde actuellement, mais les meilleurs Série (c'est trop dur de faire un classement)

Sans conteste la mieux, mais trop loin devant les autres :
Stargate (on va dire les 4 premieres saisons vraiment top, apres, ca dérive plus ou moins  )
DarkAngel (Terrible, la 1 ere moins bien la seconde)
Urgence (même si c'est pas trop la réalité des urgences francaises...)

Fastlane, ponctuellement, si j'ai rien d'autre a faire :
Jolies autos, belles cascades (même pas pour les jolies filles ) mais le scenar est pas top

Friends (Toujours aussi bien)
Alias
Le Cameleon (j'aurais tant aimé être comme lui)
NCIS (Ca déchire)
Les experts, c'est pas mal, aussi, dans le même genre que NCIS
Charmed (Au début c'était bien, mais maintenant, c'est vriament trop prévisible...)

Et de la part de ma Chérie :
Dawson....
(bon, pour moi, c'est nul mais c'est SA série culte, alors....  )


Apres, il doit y en avoir d'autres, mais j'ai un trou


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Janvier 2005)

j'aime bien john doe


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2005)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Apres, il doit y en avoir d'autres, mais j'ai un trou


Où ça? :mouais:


----------



## airbusA380 (15 Janvier 2005)

Salut!

SOPRANO

Vidocq (Claude Brasseur évidemment, rien a voir avec cette m.... de Depardieu!)


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2005)

Enfin notre série préférée a tous et toute ici... mais elle passe que 3 fois par an... C'est KEYNOTE quand même... D'accord les premières saisons quand le perso principal fait alliance avec l'ennemie c'est top top mais quand même


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime aussi Nip & Tuck, les déboires de deux chirurgiens esthétiques. Humour noir garanti




C'est ce qui se fait de mieux actuellement ! 
Ca va arriver bientôt sur M6.


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

vive stargate SG1 :love:


----------



## Yip (17 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> vive stargate SG1 :love:





Ouais !!    :love: 

D'ailleurs c'est Stargate sans S clampin (bon d'accord y a plusieurs portes, mais bon...   )

Je remarque que c'est la série la plus citée jusqu'ici, j'aime trop l'autodérision dont ils continuent à faire preuve au bout de 7 ans.   


J'aime aussi New York 911.  :love: 


Vidocq j'aimerais bien que ça soit rediffusé, ahhhh cette musique au clavecin qui résumait si bien l'esprit relativement "speed" de la série, Danielle Lebrun...  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## sunshines (31 Janvier 2006)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Scrubs qui m'amuse toujours autant.


Cette serie est excellente c'est vraiment à regarder !!!!
(Dimanche 19h sur paris premiere)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2006)

Les aventures du Clémenceau. 






Passionnant. J'attends avec impatience le prochain épisode (va-t-il enfin arriver en Inde ? Suspens !)      

Comment ça "c'est pas un feuilleton" ? Ben m**** alors !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ma série préférée c'est _Derrick_. :love:



Et les _Brigades du Tigre_, c'est pour les chiens ?  

(Inspecteureu Valenting !)


----------



## azrael24 (31 Janvier 2006)

NCIS c'est trop, j'attend la saison 3 avec impatience.
sinon le caméleon c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

Dead Zone...

Et pour une fois les méchants sont sur Apple.... enfin...dans l'épisode que j'ai vu


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

Magnum


----------



## bens (31 Janvier 2006)

pour moi c'est "Sex and the city "...

:love:    :love:    :love: 

_...  chui une vraie fille quoi !_


----------



## brome (31 Janvier 2006)

La série que je suis avec le plus d'enthousiasme en ce moment, c'est Invasion. Une variation sur un vieux thème, assez intéressantes.

Et puis Surface aussi, qui a démarré au même moment qu'Invasion, mais je la trouve beaucoup moins palpitante.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> - 2005: la mini-série Angels in America


Une *grande* mini-série. 

Sinon, cette année, c'est _Desperate Housewives_. :love:


----------



## Galatée (31 Janvier 2006)

J'ai voté autres : Friends, Alias, et Lost bien sûr !

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Janvier 2006)

moi je suis accroc à *Six Feet Under* et *Alias *

sinon j'adorais *l'Enfer du Devoir* et *Magnum*  :top: et aussi *Miami Vice* :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (31 Janvier 2006)

Puisque vous évoquez Magnum. Une série géniale était LA LEGENDE DES CHEVALIERS AUX 108 ETOILES  

Série Chinoise des années 80


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, cette année, c'est _Desperate Housewives_. :love:


arrgh, j'adore cette série...:love:


es-tu adepte de la domination?


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

twin peaks!


----------



## Gwen (1 Février 2006)

En ce moment c'est Lost mais hier c'était les Soprano.

Rien a voir avec les série proposées dans le sondage, il n'y a rien que je regarde la dedans


----------



## Jec (1 Février 2006)

LES 4400 ! C'est bon ça ...


----------



## doudou83 (1 Février 2006)

Alors pour moi , c'est Nip Tuck qui passe actuellement sur Paris Première le mercredi à 22h40 .Je trouve que l'histoire de ces 2 chirurgiens qui pratiquent la chirurgie esthétique est top !!c'est drôle et gore en même temps !!! :love:


----------



## Paradise (1 Février 2006)

Pour moi

-  24
-  Csi Las vegas
-  friends
- Simpsons


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Février 2006)

Les feux de l'amour 




:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2006)

Alias :rose:
Friends :love:
The Shield up:


----------



## Patamach (1 Février 2006)

Desperate Housewives :love:
The Shield
24
Nip Tuck


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

_ les envahisseurs (David Vincent) :love: 
_ le prisonnier (n°6) :love: :love: 
_ Twin Peaks (qui a tué Laura Palmer?) :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2006)

Les vacances de l'amour


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Février 2006)

Mais qui as tué Paméla Rose


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2006)

Je suis quand même étonné que personne n'ait évoqué l'excellent *Inspecteur Derrick*.

Inégalé pour ce qui de susciter la fatigue et la sieste  

Une série incroyablement utile!


----------



## Galatée (1 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je suis quand même étonné que personne n'ait évoqué l'excellent *Inspecteur Derrick*.
> 
> Inégalé pour ce qui de susciter la fatigue et la sieste
> 
> Une série incroyablement utile!



Si, si, si... Quelqu'un l'a évoqué !

 :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (1 Février 2006)

Pour moi c'est Lost, CSI LV, Nip/Tuck et Kingdom Hospital.
Et le matin, c'est Dora l'exploratrice  !!!   
Allez tous ensemble : "Allons-y let's go !!!" :love:


----------



## kertruc (1 Février 2006)

THE SHIELD !!!

C'est la cinquième saison, et c'est toujours aussi bon !!!!

Euh, mais c'est pas à la télé... :rose:


----------



## wip (1 Février 2006)

Coucou  

1- Enterprise
2- Dream On
3- Deep Space Nine
4- The Next Generation
5- X-Files
6- Seinfield
7- Friends


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Février 2006)

Pour les fans de NIp/tuck, je connais le gugusse au masque blanc et couteau !!!!  
Je le dis ou pas ????             
(Cf fin de la saison 3)


----------



## jojofk (1 Février 2006)

> _ Twin Peaks (qui a tué Laura Palmer?)



 


pour le reste..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2006)

Les feux de l'amour:love: 







Non, je déconne.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

*Loooooove Boooat!*


----------



## Freelancer (2 Février 2006)

Alias :love: (sauf la saison 3, pas :love: du tout)
Absolutely Fabulous :love: :love: :love:
The L Word :love: :love: 
Will And Grace :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

la clinique de la forêt noire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2006)

Côte Ouest

Dynastie

Bref, tous les trucs bien nases.    


Mais le pire, c'est que ma mère est accroc à ces merdes (alors que moi, c'est juste pour déconner ). :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Côte Ouest
> 
> Dynastie
> 
> ...



Ouuuhhh... alors mon canard on assume pas ses petits penchant télévisuel??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuhhh... alors mon canard on assume pas ses petits penchant télévisuel??



Arrrrrrrrgh ! Je suis fait !   ... Bon, j'avoue j'ai regardé (mais au second degré, au premier, c'est insupportable). 

Et puis tiens, hop, je balance tout  ! J'ai aussi regardé des films pornos, "Hélène et les garçons", "Sissi" (les 3, plusieurs fois), Bataille et Fontaine, "L'île de la tentation", "Opération séduction de mes deux" et un nombre incalculable de merdes dont j'ai oublié le nom. Car, oui :

*J'AIME REGARDER DE LA MERDE À LA TÉLÉ !*​
Ouf ! Ça fait du bien. Merci Mobyduck.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les feux de l'amour:love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Expliquez-moi : c'est une momie télécommandée le gars, là ? Depuis le temps, c'est pas possible qu'il soit encore en vie....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> *J'AIME REGARDER DE LA MERDE À LA TÉLÉ !*​


Et ta télé, à ton avis, tu crois qu'elle regarde quoi ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Février 2006)

ça tiens chaud


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Ouf ! Ça fait du bien. Merci Mobyduck.



Si je peux aider.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2006)

J'ai vu hier soir les 4 premiers épisodes de LOST, saison 1. Pas mal le coup de l'ours polaire.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu hier soir les 4 premiers épisodes de LOST, saison 1. Pas mal le coup de l'ours polaire.



L'une des meilleurs séries que j'ai pu voir.    :love:


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2006)

La saison deux est molle par contre. Dommage  Je suis déçu. Ce n'est plus une série si bien que ça pour moi malheureusement


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Février 2006)

Deux chaînes de TV en français: TV6 (la 6?), et TV5.

La première nous propose "La vie devant soi", heure du dîner. Ma fille de 3 ans adore, elle l'appelle d'ailleurs "Ta-ta-ta - ta-ta-ta-ta-ta", sans farce. Écoutez bien la musique du début du générique, c'est évident, ça s'appelle vraiment comme ça. Et pour le reste aussi. C'est frais, c'est drôle, c'est verbeux sans bon sens... c'est horriblement français  

Le second m'offre de me rapprocher de mes racines: une série que j'aimais bien au Qc, "Un gars une fille". Mon Américain de mari comprends enfin la femme du Qc en moi... 

Cette série se termine malheureusement aujourd'hui, ce qui nous amènera la pire série télévisuelle jamais vue au Québec: "Catherine", vulgaire sans bon sens, horriblement ridicule. En pub répétitive: "Une série culte au Québec". Je peux sortir tous les termes négatifs que je n'en aurais pas assez. Je vais quand même l'écouter, le chaleureux accent de mes ancêtres me rafraîchira la mémoire du pourquoi de ma fuite en Afrique. Vive les 8000 km de distance 

Ces deux dernières séries "bien de chez moa" sont à voir... du lundi au vendredi, TV5-Monde (yé le monde...), à 20H20, heure de Paris.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Février 2006)

"Un gars, une fille" c'est au départ une série français...


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> "Un gars, une fille" c'est au départ une série français...


Désolé, mais c'est absolument pas français. La série et tout le concept est Canadien. Seule les acteurs sont français.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2006)

en ce moment, je ne décroche pas de Battlestar Galactica...


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais c'est absolument pas français. La série et tout le concept est Canadien. Seule les acteurs sont français.



La série que j'écoute est la première version, l'idée est en effet totalement québécoise. Le concept a été racheté par 6 ou 7 pays, qui l'ont remodelé à leur façon. Seuls les Français n'ont quasiment rien modifié, sauf les acteurs et bien sûr, le scénario, "genre" qu'"Un gars une fille" français ne s'engeulent pas tout à fait de la même manière que leurs ancêtres québécois :rateau: 

Bref, désolée 69, on peut tous siffler ensemble


----------



## bebert (3 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> sauf les acteurs et bien sûr, le scénario, "genre" qu'"Un gars une fille" français ne s'engeulent pas tout à fait de la même manière que leurs ancêtres québécois :rateau:



Les français ont des ancêtres québecois ? Je croyais que c'était le contraire !  :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Février 2006)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Les français ont des ancêtres québecois ? Je croyais que c'était le contraire !  :rateau:



Beb: Si on est capable de prendre une jolie idée - le concept était nouveau à l'époque, c'est vieux cette série au Qc - pour un truc français, alors, on peut bien dire que vos ancêtres sont Québécois...  

Tiens, justement, cette semaine, j'ai vu un très beau film qui racontait que des Européens étaient venu 17 000 ans BC en Amérique du Nord, dans mon coin, avant même l'arrivée des Asiatiques. Lorsqu'il y avait eu apparemment un pont de glace, entre l'Europe et l'Amérique du Nord, laissant peu de mer à traverser, durant la fin de la dernière grande glaciation. 

Chose que je n'avais jamais entendu parler.

Mais bon... en effet, c'est évident, mes ancêtres sont Normands et un autre coin du sud de la France.


----------



## ederntal (3 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> La saison deux est molle par contre. Dommage  Je suis déçu. Ce n'est plus une série si bien que ça pour moi malheureusement




Pas d'accord, peut-etre un peu au début... moi ce n'est pas du tout ça que je lui reprocherai, mais plutot de poser de nouvelles questions sans cesse, et en en rolvant pas beaucoup.

Sinon mes séries tv a moi c'est Alias (saison 1 et 2... le reste beurk), Soprano... et la je regarde desperate housewife même si j'accorche pas a fond!


----------



## reineman (3 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, justement, cette semaine, j'ai vu un très beau film qui racontait que des Européens étaient venu 17 000 ans BC en Amérique du Nord, dans mon coin, avant même l'arrivée des Asiatiques. Lorsqu'il y avait eu apparemment un pont de glace, entre l'Europe et l'Amérique du Nord, laissant peu de mer à traverser, durant la fin de la dernière grande glaciation.



ouais c'était des bretons!...


----------



## bebert (3 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Beb: Si on est capable de prendre une jolie idée - le concept était nouveau à l'époque, c'est vieux cette série au Qc - pour un truc français, alors, on peut bien dire que vos ancêtres sont Québécois...



Arfffff, sortant de la bouche d'un québecois, je suis obligé de m'incliner devant ce genre de propos...   

PS : bienvenue parmi nous !


----------



## bebert (3 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'était des bretons!...



J'ai vu un documentaire identique sur Arte. Les gens venaient du sud ouest de la France.
Mais bon, à cette époque lointaine, ptêt bien que la Bretagne se trouvait là !


----------



## reineman (3 Février 2006)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu un documentaire identique sur Arte. Les gens venaient du sud ouest de la France.
> Mais bon, à cette époque lointaine, ptêt bien que la Bretagne se trouvait là !



bien sur que si, on a retrouvé des galettes dans l'estomac des dinosaures! c'est une breton qui m'a raconté ça...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

D'ailleurs c'est bien connu. C'est une pluie diluvienne de chouchen qui a exterminé les dinosaures...


----------



## samoussa (3 Février 2006)

Moi depuis Twin peaks, je n'ai plus gout à rien...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Moi depuis Twin peaks, je n'ai plus gout à rien...



Ça, c'est moche.


----------



## samoussa (4 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est moche.


M'enfin...y'a bien Nip tuck, mais c'est pas pareil :hosto:


----------



## goonie (4 Février 2006)

Une série d'une durée de vite courte (1 saison  ) 
John DOE


----------



## brome (5 Février 2006)

Ouais, y'a pas mal de série qui ont été annulées ces deux dernières années après une saison environ. John Doe donc, mais aussi Jake 2.0, Tru Calling, Firefly, Dead Like Me, Wonderfalls, Carnivàle...

Si pour certaines d'entre elles la qualité n'était pas forcément toujours au rendez vous, la faible audience dépendait aussi bien souvent des mauvaises plages de programmation choisies par les chaînes.

Ca peut sembler un peu fou aujourd'hui, mais j'ai vraiment hâte de voir apparaitre un nouveau modèle de marché où les séries seraient proposées directement au spectateur par le net, en ne dépendant plus de la bonne volonté des networks. Ca commence doucement avec la mise à disposition de séries en cours sur l'iTMS, mais il est fort dommage qu'elles ne soient pas disponibles sur *tous* les music stores de la planète.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

Ce week-end, j'ai vu la suite de Lost. Les épisodes 5 à 12 de la saison 1...

Mmmhhh, vivement la suite.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Moi depuis Twin peaks, je n'ai plus gout à rien...




tu as raison, de toute manière, une bonne série, ça fait un seul épisode de plus de douze heures...


----------



## Lamar (6 Mars 2006)

En ce moment c'est Malcom sur M6, vers midi. Vous connaissez ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

desesperate housewives:love: :love: j'ai hâte de voir la saison 2
Nip tuck:love: sur paris première le mercredi à 23h00 saison 3
Sex and the city:love: j'ai les coffrets 
Médium sur la 6 le vendredi
Profilers sur Téva

une vraie gogo série


----------



## Franswa (7 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment c'est Malcom sur M6, vers midi. Vous connaissez ?


Cette série est complètement dingue :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Mars 2006)

"Absolutly Fabulous" (Très....très très bon!)
"X-files" à la grande époque...
"Friends" (Incoutournable)
"Ally MacBeal", mais j'en ai loupé pas mal...
"Les Griffins"
"Les Simpsons"
Plus récemment :"Les 4400"
Sinon sur la 6 ils avaient commencé la diffusion de "FBI Opérations Secrètes" avec Joe Pantoliano..... J'aimais bien mais il y a eu peu d'épisodes...


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2006)

En ce moment, je suis a fond dans OZ. Une super série sur l'univers carcérale. Ame sensible s'abstenir en tout cas.


----------



## kertruc (7 Mars 2006)

Help !

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à retrouver cette série :

- elle ne passe qu'aux É-U (à ma connaissance)
- elle se passe dans un hôpital avec un médecin très fort pour faire des diagnostics
- Martin Winckler en a parlé je sais plus où, mais ça m'avait diablement donné envie de la voir...

C'est tout ce que j'ai... si vous trouvez, je vous adore ! (je vous adore déjà - enfin pas tous, mais bon euh...  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment c'est Malcom sur M6, vers midi. Vous connaissez ?


Ah ben j'allais le dire...
J'adore!


----------

